# THE SIMS DELUXE won't start



## Celtic Queen (Dec 1, 2002)

When I go into the CD and click on 'start' the title menu comes up,but when I go to start the game,no matter whether I press 800x600 or 1024x768 all I get is an egg timer.
In the help file it suggested it may be a problem with my game card drivers.Any other ideas?


----------



## OverHeated (Jan 22, 2003)

Not so sure about this but just a suggestion:

In TSO(The Sims Online) when ran it automatically takes your settings to 16Bit color mode because it cannot run in 32. I sont know if the sims deluxe carries this attriubte but it is worth a try to run it in 16bit mode. Hope this help and good luck.


----------



## GazmanAus (Apr 27, 2001)

Sorry about this CQ, and not meaning to cast any dispertions on you, but this is a well-known issue with "backup" CDs of Delux. If you do have the original CDs, then it's a problem with copy-protection, most notably SafeDisc. Clean you CDs properly. Clean your CD-ROM. Now try it. If that doesn't work, make sure you run the game from the installation device, e.g. the CD-ROM/RW/DVD-ROM that you used to install the game.

Unfortunately, that's about as much as I can offer.


----------



## Celtic Queen (Dec 1, 2002)

Of course its the original CDs!!!
I put the settings on 16 bit and it still wont start
Please help.................


----------



## rixown (Jan 26, 2003)

My daughter (who loosing patients with me) is having this issue with Sims Deluxe - loads all the way to where is should begin play and kicks us to the desktop. Its starting to tick me off too because it made sense when people told me to get newest DirX- no help, Get new card - no help - I have had Voodoo3, ATI Radeon AIW (original ver) and now it has a G-forceMX, always with latest drivers. Using original CD's and game works in everyone elses machines. Could this be an issue with the AMD K6-2 500? I'm truely stuck.


----------

